# 88 16v



## Tinter (Jul 2, 2009)

Car wont start! Fuel pressure to the fuel distrib no fuel to injectors even with fuelpump relay jumpered and lifting the airflow meter plate!
No fuel coming out of fuel distr to lines to injectors either


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

The burning question, for me at least, right now is . . what have you done to the car of recent? Then of course there are the minor questions about how you went about doing the testing you post "results" for above. How and where did you test for fuel pressure to the fuel distributor? Have you tested at the cold start injector fuel line? Have you conducted a fuel distributor plunger test? With CIS-e it is hard to not get fuel to the injectors, at least enough to open them, but there are one or two things which can get clogged which are bad news.


----------



## Tinter (Jul 2, 2009)

I replaced the clutch. When i started the car it ran like ****. I turned it off and found the fuel pump fuse blown. 
I check for fuel pressure at the inlet to the fuel dist, i jumped the fuel pump relay and lifted the airflow sensor arm while watching for injector spray, no spray! 
I check for all powers and grounds to cise computer as per bentley, they all check out.
If i spray a fuel source into intake boot it will run.
I have fuel pressure to cold start injector but not fuel injectors.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Are you met with resistance when lifting up on the air plate, or does it go up as easily as when the car is off? I'm guessing you have a problem with your fuel supply. Can you actually test your system pressure, rather than just say there is pressure? Both pumps working? You blew the fuel pump fuse, so that's where you should be investigating.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

To be honest, if the fuel pump fuse was blown the engine should not run, no pressure = injectors closed and engine shuts down instantly. Check your O2 sensor wires as if the right one hits the exhaust manifold and melts through it can short out the pump fuse (not sure which cars this will effect). 

Still not sure as to the "how" you tested fuel pressure. To do a complete test on CIS-e requires the correct kit or self made rig. Did you attach a gauge some where/how? Fuel pressure is at the top of the list right now until it is cleared up for sure that you do have the correct pressure. This could be due to a few things, pumps not working or going bad (the fuse could have blown due to the pump itself), main feed and main return connections swapped (were they removed when doing the clutch?) or maybe the diferential pressure valve being bad. That spraying in some fuel allows it to start kind of locks down the fuel as the problem, but why?


----------



## Tinter (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the help! I found the transfer pump to be the problem, replaced it and car runs now. 

I tried to adjust my fuel mixture and the ma reading is stuck on 1.15 ma and doesnt change. I have voltage and grounds to diff pressure sensor and o2 sensor heater. I tried turning adjustment and it does not change the ma readings


----------

